# pH Meter for Checking Boiling Oxalic Acid



## kadriver (Feb 20, 2013)

I am looking for a decent pH meter - best bang for the buck.

I am tired of using pH test strips to adjust the pH of boiling oxalic acid.

If I could put the probe in the boiling oxalic, then add HN4OH incrementaly while monitoring the continuous readout on the pH meter, then the whole operation would turn from being a pain to a pleasant experience.

Its easy to over shoot the ammoniaum hydroxide, then have to readjust by adding more oxalic. 

Can anyone recommend a good pH meter?

Please - only recommend one that you have used, not one that you think would be great!

Thanks - kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Feb 20, 2013)

How about something like this?

I don't think this one has a probe, but should be able to find one somewhere.

I don't have any experience with these so I would not know a good one from a bad one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-NICE-FISHER-SCIENTIFIC-ACCUMET-pH-METER-MODEL-600-LAB-INSTRUMENT-SERIAL324-/140886509743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cd7d88af


----------



## kadriver (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is another reasonably priced.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fisher-Accumet-PH-Meter-610A-/370747074015?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56523f65df


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2013)

Problem you're going to have is adjusting for heat, and the fact that the precious metals will destroy anything below them. We use Pt ORP for the hydrolysis and other apps, and their lifetime isn't too long.


----------



## kadriver (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there a decent model that has resonably priced replacement probes?

I like the idea of a continuous readout while changing the pH, especially with the boiling oxalic.

If i could get 4 or 5 uses before it gets destroyed, and the price of a replacement probe was right, I'd be willing to go for it.

I guess there would also be an issue with the probe contaminating the pure gold in the oxalic as the probe gets eaten alive by the solution.

Also, I would like to have a nice pH meter for general use at my shop.

kadriver


----------

